# Where do you post from?



## Elfan (Dec 1, 2002)

Just wondering...

My predicion based on traffic:

Work
Home
School


----------



## theneuhauser (Dec 1, 2002)

only at work. its my kinda stress relief.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 1, 2002)

You should have put a "Both"

I believe most of my posting is done at home, but I think I read MT the most at work.

Dot


----------



## tarabos (Dec 1, 2002)

work and home....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2002)

But it's easier at home.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *But it's easier at home. *



Yah its hard not to scoff, or laugh out loud at what people post, and co-workers tend to wonder about you when they see you banging your head against the desk.  Not to mention trying to choke the monitor when someone posts something to really piss you off. 

I know this from experience.   

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Dec 1, 2002)

Both, but mostly from work.  I'm a computer programmer for a 
living, so I get to check it often.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2002)

Both...though I'm now working mostly from home, so its a moot point.  Course, I'm on here enough. 

Ohh...speaking of work....notice the shiny new Red Button on the tool bar....   hehehe


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 2, 2002)

Lucky dog, Kaith   I wanna work at home.

Anyways, I post from home. No computers at work, except the stupid one that is from the 80's that just runs reports from a printer older than I am LOL.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2002)

home and work.


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 2, 2002)

Work, home and traveling :mst:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Dec 2, 2002)

Both...
Mostly at work, it seems that by the time I get home its time to sleep.

Michael


----------



## Elfan (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *You should have put a "Both"
> 
> ...



I wanted to know the primary place people post from, I post from school ocasionally but 90%+ is from home.  It looks like a lot of people are prety even though.  So I supose I should have put a "both" though.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 2, 2002)

Home....Only cuz I cant be bothered to post at school.......:shrug:


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

I just joined up a few days ago and I'm still on vacation, so I'll say home... for now.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

Just at home for me.


----------



## c2kenpo (Dec 5, 2002)

HOME 
at work I am at the school and WAAAAYY too busy to even think about posting.

Besides the phone lines for internet S^^^ s^&^$!!!! 
Connect - DisconnectConnect - DisconnectConnect - DisconnectConnect - DisconnectConnect - DisconnectConnect - Disconnect

gets annoying after awhile.
Expand, Enunciate, Enlighten
Dave


----------



## JDenz (Dec 5, 2002)

lol


----------



## Yari (Dec 6, 2002)

Home & Work

Work - to relax
HOme- because I can't relax and need to se what's happening....



/Yari


----------



## DWright (Dec 17, 2002)

From home, which is my workplace.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2002)

I think alot more work got done when Mt was down


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I think alot more work got done when Mt was down *



:lol:

Yup, I'd have to agree this that statement!!

:lol:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

When I post from work I make sure my things are done first then I have my play time.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2002)

God.......I was so bored when MT was down. I had nothing to do in my I.T class but WORK! Can you believe it! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

bumber. You mean they actually wanted you to do the work you were supposed to do? What in the heck is this world coming too.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *bumber. You mean they actually wanted you to do the work you were supposed to do? What in the heck is this world coming too. *



ROFL, I hate it when that happens! The nerve of my boss 
sometimes ... making me EARN my paycheck! LOL
:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Both...though I'm now working mostly from home, so its a moot point.  Course, I'm on here enough.
> 
> Ohh...speaking of work....notice the shiny new Red Button on the tool bar....   hehehe *



From a newly constructed "Death Star", no doubt! trainning his newest disciple, "The Goldendragon."


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 29, 2002)

Tracy Command Post in Texas! (Home)


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *ROFL, I hate it when that happens! The nerve of my boss
> sometimes ... making me EARN my paycheck! LOL
> :rofl: *




Hey at least you get a paycheck pal! In school they tend not to give you in anything cept boredom! Oh well, least my little MT is up and NOTHING (Take note Kaith ) will take it from me


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2006)

Home... darn net nanny program... you'd think they could lighten it up for the staff, but no... comes of working for a school district.


----------



## Drac (Aug 9, 2006)

Its a 50/50 thing with me...When working the dispatch center I can post from there as we have limited Internet access ...


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 9, 2006)

Home.  We aren't allowed to do non-work related internet browsing while at work.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 11, 2006)

i post from home due to a "internet non educational website blocker" at school


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2006)

Home.


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2006)

From my laptop or my blackberry which could be.......anywhere


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> From my laptop or my blackberry which could be.......anywhere


 
Now there's a thought for those of us with dirty minds...


Laundromat? Cleaning supply closet? Mud puddle?

D.


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Now there's a thought for those of us with dirty minds...
> 
> 
> Laundromat? Cleaning supply closet? Mud puddle?
> ...


 
Why not?   Near the ocean, in the SUV, even tried it once while driving with the cruise control on but that was a really bad idea :rofl:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 12, 2006)

From home


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 12, 2006)

Everywhere that has internet and I'm able to spend at least two minutes.
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 12, 2006)

Same as above (technically its work since I'm deployed...)


----------



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2006)

home and work.  However, more home than work posting.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 15, 2006)

home mostly, but work some of the time.


----------

